# Picked up eight incredible mice from OHIO!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I picked up these cuties from Beth (MousyMoments) in Ohio this weekend. It was a 12 hour drive...but worth every mile!

Silver Buck - Ali (for the bite on his tail the poor dear is a fighter!)

















Jet - a black rex buck who is just AMAZING in person. He is so sweet and laid back! Hard to photograph though. Don't mind the aspen dust!

















Avery - A blue buck who is also a sweet sweet lamb!









Then five does! Lady is my new PEW









A Silver doe 









Two blue does


































A Blue Pied Doe

























Aren't they wonderful? I am so delighted and honored to be trusted with Beth's beautiful mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:mrgreen: So nice!


----------



## Magda (Jan 16, 2012)

beautiful mice!! I fell in love with the black one!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They are just stunning!  I'm so jealous.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Please excuse my ignorance, but silver is pink-eyed blue, right?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Correct. andDove is Pink eyed Black. However, due to the Pink eyed silver having something of an undercolour, contrary to the standard for a Self mouse, Our Silver is a dove selected for paleness of coat, therefore giving the solid colour the standard requires. The Technique also allows us to exhibit silver Tans with a full depth of Tan, as opposed to a genetically correct silver tan, which would have a very dilute tan, because of the dilute dd effect that causes blue.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous! I want the blues!


----------

